# Video-Preview: PCGH-Bulldozer-PC bald bei Alternate verfügbar [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (12. Oktober 2011)

*Video-Preview: PCGH-Bulldozer-PC bald bei Alternate verfügbar [Anzeige]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Video-Preview: PCGH-Bulldozer-PC bald bei Alternate verfügbar [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Video-Preview: PCGH-Bulldozer-PC bald bei Alternate verfügbar [Anzeige]


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (12. Oktober 2011)

*Video-Preview: PCGH-Bulldozer-PC bald bei Alternate verfügbar [Anzeige]*

Na, das ist ja ein Preis-Leistungsschnäppchen...//Ironic-off


----------

